# What is the lowest temperature you can snowboarding comfortably?



## Ballistic (Aug 31, 2009)

i was in in -25c with no wind. Was ok because i have good gear, but goggles kept icing up


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I went out in -40 F temps made some laps I wasn't uncomfortable but the plastic on my bindings and in my boots stiffened up to the point it was either going to break or not flex.


----------



## Arnaud (Jul 19, 2011)

It depends on the humidity and the wind, but below -25c you wouldn`t sit on a chair lift.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Coldest I've ridden was around -15F with -30F windchill. They actually put up a sign at the lift to check for frostbite because people were getting their faces blasted on the way up. The temperature itself isn't so bad, what makes it fucking cold is the wind. The pow that day was worth risking the frostbite though :thumbsup:


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

When it gets below -20F or so, the snow gets so damn sticky that I usually bail due to shitty riding conditions before I bail because I get too cold.

When it's that cold, even cold weather wax leaves you sticking to the snow like it's fly paper.


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

I've been out in -25C that felt like -30C with the wind chill. The only thing that sucks is any tiny gap in your gear (the tiny space between the helmet and goggles) feels so damn cold when the wind gets in.


----------



## onel0wcubn (Oct 8, 2009)

I was in breck in 08 for the dew tour in December.. cold as ice.. i think it was near -40 with the wind.. not fun for me. definitely wasn't prepared for that.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

-20 to -25C before windchill is relatively normal around here.

Below -25C requires a re-think on layering, masks, gloves, etc. but it can be comfortable with a bit of planning (more gondola, less chair, more sheltered runs, etc.) and usually less crowded.

For me though, below -35C isn't worth spending for lift tickets. If I'm already there, can't put it off until the next day and can't get a refund, then I'll do some runs, but otherwise....meh


----------



## Ttam (Jan 20, 2010)

I dont think it got that cold down here. I think we were in the negatives maybe once or twice with a wicked wind chill but being in SoCal we dont usually have to worry about the cold too much. We usually accept cold with open arms.


----------



## rileyshred4ev (Jun 27, 2011)

I went snowboarding last season one day at a local spot and was wearing a shit ton of layers a super thick bala and everything and was actually pretty comfortable just had to go back to the car n warm up every 10 minutes now that I think of it im suprised my bindings held up, saskatchewan is really fucking cold but union bindings are really fucking tough i guess


----------



## TofuSama (May 20, 2010)

rileyshred4ev said:


> I went snowboarding last season one day at a local spot and was wearing a shit ton of layers a super thick bala and everything and was actually pretty comfortable just had to go back to the car n warm up every 10 minutes now that I think of it im suprised my bindings held up, saskatchewan is really fucking cold but union bindings are really fucking tough i guess


If your bindings broke because the cold weakened them, they'd have to be the worst bindings in the world. Or a manufacturing defect. A really weird manufacturing defect.


----------



## rileyshred4ev (Jun 27, 2011)

the bindings that broke in the cold were ride bindings and yes it was probably a manufacturing defect but it gets really really fucking cold where I live -30 to -40 is like the usual and when it's that cold the bindings do become less flexible in areas


----------

